# Laughter YOGA



## Catechumen (Aug 21, 2018)

I have been attending Laughter Yoga Sessions a few times now as it was recommended by Dr. Richards Social Anxiety Institute as part of their behavoral tek. Luckily, there was a group run locally which I found on Meetup.


It wasn't quite what I expected, but it seems to be actually quite a powerful tool in reducing social anxiety. I was really nervous at first, but the other participants seem fairly accepting of me.
Some of the exercises are not too threatening, such as mingling in the room and meeting and greeting each other but instead of saying hello you shake hands and laugh like 'Ha-ha-ha!'
Other exercises are deliberately humiliating such as having to pretend you are an animal and make animal noises when it's your turn ('Goofing around'). But everyone is accepting and non-judgemental, so it's not too bad.
We do 'circle of death' introductions sometimes but always with a humorous take. Sometimes you are put on the spot, but not normally for too long so it's not too traumatic.
Then there is the laughing some of which includes a more therapeutic laying down on the floor for a mass group laughter. The groups size varies from about 10 to 16 so it's a bit on the large side, but bearable.
Humiliating feelings and fear can build up (this is what we need to face) but are soon discharged by frequent arm-stretching and laughter / deep breathing / sighing exercises in between.


We are basically encouraged to use those often repressed childhood instincts such as self-display and attention-seeking, but there is no strict force invloved. Anyone can easily excuse themselves if needed. 


We break for refreshments near the end and you have a chance to chat with the other participants. The majority of attendees are slightly older than myself and there are more women for some reason.

Cost wise, it is good value and a lot cheaper than a private therapist, at about a tenth of the average price I would guess.
Users, including myself, have reported vivid dreaming after each session so it must be having some effect. I have noticed I am a bit more relaxed and open among other folks now.
I won't claim it's a cure all for SAD but I think it is definately helping and something others might want to try.


----------



## Catechumen (Aug 21, 2018)

Another benefit of Laughter Yoga is there is a kind of primal tribal bonding that occurs, even if only temporarily.
This is a good antidote to the normal rejection that SAD sufferers might experience in day to day society.
There are other reported benefits such as endorphin boosts, etc.


It's not something I find easy to go to and I did chicken out going one time, but I have forced myself to go to the other sessions.
After the first few minutes when the organiser is giving the initial instructions I have felt out of place and found myself thinking 'Why am I here? This is the last time I am coming to this!' but afterwards I have felt better and realised it was worth it.


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

We are mammals. We are supposed to make noises and act in the moment and be completely uninhibited. i.e not just singing or other forms of cultivated "noises", but grunting, screaming etc, too.

This sounds like a very good format of therapy and I would love to try it, thank you for sharing


----------



## Catechumen (Aug 21, 2018)

versikk said:


> ...
> 
> This sounds like a very good format of therapy and I would love to try it, thank you for sharing


 You're welcome.
Maybe there's one in your area, they are supposed to be expanding the global coverage.

Out of all the things I've tried over the years, I would rate it as actually helpful.
They did say it takes a few sessions though before you may notice a change.


----------



## Ysa (Nov 29, 2018)

This is new to my ears, it seems like a great therapy and I would like to test it, thank you for sharing this experience and giving us new ideas.


----------



## Alyosha Clarke (Feb 26, 2019)

Shark tank just had a group on promoting goat yoga. I never heard about either of these before tonight. I guess they balance a goat on you, and well animals are therapeutic. The laughter yoga is something I’d try though. Sounds interesting and potentially fun.


----------



## Catechumen (Aug 21, 2018)

Ysa said:


> This is new to my ears, it seems like a great therapy and I would like to test it, thank you for sharing this experience and giving us new ideas.


You're welcome.


----------



## Catechumen (Aug 21, 2018)

Alyosha Clarke said:


> Shark tank just had a group on promoting goat yoga.........


That's new to me too, I will check it out, thanks for sharing. Yeah I think some animals are a lot more accepting of people than some folk.


----------



## Overcast (May 4, 2016)

Is it anything like this?


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Overcast said:


> Is it anything like this?


 I'm glad I wasn't the only one to think of that video lol


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

watching that video was pretty painful.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

My therapist mentioned this in a meeting with her, but I can't fake laugh nor fake smile either. If I need a really good (true) laugh all I have to do is call my buddies and talk about the crazy stories we did when we were younger. For me a fake smile or laughter is disingenuous. Smiling and laughing are great, and probably the greatest things to do and thoroughly therapeutic ; however, if they are done in a cavalier fashion without genuine happiness behind the smile or laughter, it makes me uncomfortable and a little insulted to be honest.
@tea111red I agree.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

lol


----------

